

Washington Times releases open source projects (Django apps) - yaj
http://opensource.washingtontimes.com/blog/post/coordt/2009/02/washington-times-releases-open-source-projects/

======
Herring
Apache. Sometimes I think the GPL's purpose is to make the other licenses look
good.

